# names for newts



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi i have 2 fire bellied newts. i dont know if they are boys or girls but any one know any good names for them thanks.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> hi i have 2 fire bellied newts. i dont know if they are boys or girls but any one know any good names for them thanks.


Hi, try asking Ben W on here - he's always good at naming peoples pet amphibians.

cheers
Al


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

any piccys, can name something u haven't seen lol

my 1.2 are hoy-sin herbert and minute


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

my gf's 2 are called Sir Roger Bubblebutt and Snewty McNewty

thanks to me

so i wouldnt ask me to name your pets :no1:


----------



## reptile_dan (Oct 22, 2008)

Isaac as in Isaac Newton :lol2:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

alex m said:


> hi, try asking ben w on here - he's always good at naming peoples pet amphibians.
> 
> cheers
> al


nice one alex nice!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

serpentsupplies said:


> nice one alex nice!


 
:censor::lol2:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i thought if isacc newton like somone said ^^^^
any more names?
please


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

still no names :S


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Do they really need names then:lol2:


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Draco and Falko! Harold and Kumar! Dodge and Viper!


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

mine are Tango and Cash! used to have Briggs and Louis, any tv/movie duos you like? turner and hooch! sonny and cher, pinky and brain, ren and stimpy!


----------



## lordaldo (Aug 25, 2009)

cheech and chong!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Could you ask in a larger font, OP?
I haven't got my glasses on...


----------



## Tryfn (Feb 23, 2008)

How about Teeny & Tiny....... because they are minute:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

How about Newt 1 and Newt 2?


----------



## twiggy21 (Dec 1, 2009)

*...*

I've got a FBN and I've called him Phoenix - partially due to the fire-belly, and partially cause I have a list of pets and the next pets name had to begin with a P! Getting another FBN on Thursday and I'm stumped with Q! (everyone says Quincy but I don't like it!)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

twiggy21 said:


> I've got a FBN and I've called him Phoenix - partially due to the fire-belly, and partially cause I have a list of pets and the next pets name had to begin with a P! Getting another FBN on Thursday and I'm stumped with Q! (everyone says Quincy but I don't like it!)


Quentin?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

My newts are called Billy, Beryl and little Bruno : victory:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

twiggy21 said:


> i've got a fbn and i've called him phoenix - partially due to the fire-belly, and partially cause i have a list of pets and the next pets name had to begin with a p! Getting another fbn on thursday and i'm stumped with q! (everyone says quincy but i don't like it!)


queen?


----------



## twiggy21 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have now got Phoenix, Quidditch & Rebus (I'm a big Harry Potter & Ian Rankin fan!).


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

twiggy21 said:


> I've got a FBN and I've called him Phoenix - partially due to the fire-belly, and partially cause I have a list of pets and the next pets name had to begin with a P! Getting another FBN on Thursday and I'm stumped with Q! (everyone says Quincy but I don't like it!)


queen or queeny


----------



## tenman (Nov 8, 2009)

twiggy21 said:


> I've got a FBN and I've called him Phoenix - partially due to the fire-belly, and partially cause I have a list of pets and the next pets name had to begin with a P! Getting another FBN on Thursday and I'm stumped with Q! (everyone says Quincy but I don't like it!)



qi? ... frequently translated as meaning energy...


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

call him newton (not very original but hey ho )


----------

